# Ustedes/Vosotros <=> Tu



## bea92

Alguém poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida quanto à pessoa que devo usar nesse caso?

Contexto: tradução do português ao espanhol. Quando em português usamos "você", a tradução para o espanhol deve preferir o "tú". Minha dúvida é quando aparece "vocês". Devo dar preferência a "ustedes" ou "vosotros"? Ou é uma questão de usos regionais? 
*Me parece que o "vosotros" tende a ser usado na Espanha e na América Latina preferimos o "ustedes". É correta essa percepção?

Qual é a melhor opção de tradução para a seguinte frase?
"Como vocês têm se adaptado ao trabalho remoto?"

¿Cómo se han adaptado ustedes al trabajo remoto?
OU
¿Cómo os habéis adaptado vosotros al trabajo remoto?

OU AINDA omitindo os pronomes pessoais?:
¿Cómo se han adaptado al trabajo remoto?
OU
¿Cómo os habéis adaptado al trabajo remoto?

Agradeço de antemão!


----------



## gato radioso

Em Espanha temos as duas formas usted/tú e ustedes/vosotros.
Geralmente o _tuteo _tem um uso muito mais frequente do que acontece em portugués ou francés.
Assim, teríamos:

*_Usted/ustedes_: em situações duma certa formalidade (falar a um cliente numa loja ou banco, falar a um ciudadão se fores funcionário público…), ou falar a um desconhecido, ou se quiseres marcar uma distância com o teu interlocutor, seja por uma grande diferença de idade ou por mostrar-lhe respeito. Se falares de _usted_ a uma pessoa idosa que acabas de conhecer é frequente eles disserem: _"Pero no me hables de usted que me haces viejo, háblame de tú"_

*_Tú/vosotros_: é a forma habitual no resto de situações: colegas no trabalho, ainda para os chefes -se forem chefes inmediatos ou se há uma certa familiaridade-, casais, famílias (só algunas pessoas tratam de "_usted"_ aos avós ou sogros em áreas rurais), isto é, qualquer situação que seja mais o menos igualitária.

Isto é o mais comum em Espanha, pode que haja alguma diferença regional ou que nos países americanos seja diferente ou tenham formas específicas (vos, por exemplo).


----------



## cordobes82

En América Latina jamás usamos el vosotros, te diría que es exclusivo de España. Acá solo usamos  "ustedes".


----------



## pkogan

En el Rio de la Plata (Buenos Aires y Uruguay), especificamente, usamos unicamente VOS y USTEDES.



gato radioso said:


> Em Espanha temos as duas formas usted/tú e ustedes/vosotros.
> Geralmente o _tuteo _tem um uso muito mais frequente do que acontece em portugués ou francés.
> Assim, teríamos:
> 
> *_Usted/ustedes_: em situações duma certa formalidade (falar a um cliente numa loja ou banco, falar a um ciudadão se fores funcionário público…), ou falar a um desconhecido, ou se quiseres marcar uma distância com o teu interlocutor, seja por uma grande diferença de idade ou por mostrar-lhe respeito. Se falares de _usted_ a uma pessoa idosa que acabas de conhecer é frequente eles disserem: _"Pero no me hables de usted que me haces viejo, háblame de tú"_
> 
> *_Tú/vosotros_: é a forma habitual no resto de situações: colegas no trabalho, ainda para os chefes -se forem chefes inmediatos ou se há uma certa familiaridade-, casais, famílias (só algunas pessoas tratam de "_usted"_ aos avós ou sogros em áreas rurais), isto é, qualquer situação que seja mais o menos igualitária.
> 
> Isto é o mais comum em Espanha, pode que haja alguma diferença regional ou que nos países americanos seja diferente ou tenham formas específicas (vos, por exemplo).


Cuál es la forma verbal usada para cada uno de esos pronombres? 
_Usted tiene / Ustedes tienen / Tú tienes / Vosotros tenéis _
Es correcto?


----------



## Dragonave

bea92 said:


> Alguém poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida quanto à pessoa que devo usar nesse caso?
> 
> Contexto: tradução do português ao espanhol. Quando em português usamos "você", a tradução para o espanhol deve preferir o "tú". Minha dúvida é quando aparece "vocês". Devo dar preferência a "ustedes" ou "vosotros"? Ou é uma questão de usos regionais?
> *Me parece que o "vosotros" tende a ser usado na Espanha e na América Latina preferimos o "ustedes". É correta essa percepção?
> 
> Qual é a melhor opção de tradução para a seguinte frase?
> "Como vocês têm se adaptado ao trabalho remoto?"
> 
> ¿Cómo se han adaptado ustedes al trabajo remoto?
> OU
> ¿Cómo os habéis adaptado vosotros al trabajo remoto?
> 
> OU AINDA omitindo os pronomes pessoais?:
> ¿Cómo se han adaptado al trabajo remoto?
> OU
> ¿Cómo os habéis adaptado al trabajo remoto?
> 
> Agradeço de antemão!


Aqui no Brasil, dependendo da região, usamos o 'você' ou o 'tu', mas possuem a mesma equivalência, mesmo mudando a forma verbal que bem em seguida (exemplo: tu esqueces das coisas./você esquece das coisas.). Ambos apontam para a 2ª pessoa do singular. Se é essa a intenção para traduzir, acredito que 'usted' é mais adequado, se o sujeito é a 2ª pessoa do singular. E se é 2ª do plural, 'ustedes' me parece o mais usual na AL.


----------



## gato radioso

pkogan said:


> Cuál es la forma verbal usada para cada uno de esos pronombres?
> _Usted tiene / Ustedes tienen / Tú tienes / Vosotros tenéis _
> Es correcto?


Exacto.
Hay alguna pequeña diferencia local -por ejemplo en Sevilla- pero no merece la pena mencionarlo, es algo muy local.

Por cierto, entiendo por tu post que en la zona del Rio de la Plata (Arg+Uru) se usa sólo _vos. _¿Entonces no hay la dualidad de_ "trato formal/trato informal_", se usa siempre la misma palabra? ¿Y cuando hablas a un grupo al que tienes mucha confianza -o son personas jóvenes- también se dice "_ustedes_"?

Te parecerá quizá absurdo que te pregunte esto pero siempre he tenido la duda. De hecho, no es tan raro encontrarte en España gente que venga de allá, pero no sé por qué enseguida adoptan la forma local (tu/usted/vosotros), parece que no les cuesta esfuerzo, y conjugan los verbos también igual que un hablante español.
Porque también los verbos en la forma argentina son diferentes ¿no es cierto?. Curiosamente si veo una película o un programa de TV hechos allá, lógicamente los entiendo de forma automática, sin pensar, pero si me pides que conjugue un verbo o lo escriba, creo que no sería capaz de hacerlo bien.


----------



## gato radioso

Dragonave said:


> Aqui no Brasil, dependendo da região, usamos o 'você' ou o 'tu', mas possuem a mesma equivalência, mesmo mudando a forma verbal que bem em seguida (exemplo: tu esqueces das coisas./você esquece das coisas.). Ambos apontam para a 2ª pessoa do singular. Se é essa a intenção para traduzir, acredito que 'usted' é mais adequado, se o sujeito é a 2ª pessoa do singular. E se é 2ª do plural, 'ustedes' me parece o mais usual na AL.


Mas no Brasil o "você" é muito mais comum do que em Portugal, não é? Tenho entendido que no Brasil, entre amigos cercanos ou colegas no trabalho, a gente geralmente trata-se de "você".


----------



## Dragonave

gato radioso said:


> Mas no Brasil o "você" é muito mais comum do que em Portugal, não é? Tenho entendido que no Brasil, entre amigos cercanos ou colegas no trabalho, a gente geralmente trata-se de "você".


oi
sim, bem mais comum. Porém, o Brasil tem seus regionalismos. no rio grande do sul, por exemplo, o 'tu' é mais utilizado, ao passo que no rio de janeiro o 'você' é mais utilizado. ou seja, depende de região e cultura.


----------



## gato radioso

Dragonave said:


> oi
> sim, bem mais comum. Porém, o Brasil tem seus regionalismos. no rio grande do sul, por exemplo, o 'tu' é mais utilizado, ao passo que no rio de janeiro o 'você' é mais utilizado. ou seja, depende de região e cultura.


----------



## pkogan

gato radioso said:


> Exacto.
> Hay alguna pequeña diferencia local -por ejemplo en Sevilla- pero no merece la pena mencionarlo, es algo muy local.
> 
> Por cierto, entiendo por tu post que en la zona del Rio de la Plata (Arg+Uru) se usa sólo _vos. _¿Entonces no hay la dualidad de_ "trato formal/trato informal_", se usa siempre la misma palabra? ¿Y cuando hablas a un grupo al que tienes mucha confianza -o son personas jóvenes- también se dice "_ustedes_"?
> 
> Te parecerá quizá absurdo que te pregunte esto pero siempre he tenido la duda. De hecho, no es tan raro encontrarte en España gente que venga de allá, pero no sé por qué enseguida adoptan la forma local (tu/usted/vosotros), parece que no les cuesta esfuerzo, y conjugan los verbos también igual que un hablante español.
> Porque también los verbos en la forma argentina son diferentes ¿no es cierto?. Curiosamente si veo una película o un programa de TV hechos allá, lógicamente los entiendo de forma automática, sin pensar, pero si me pides que conjugue un verbo o lo escriba, creo que no sería capaz de hacerlo bien.


Es muy buena tu pregunta porque sí hay dualidad de_ "trato formal/trato informal_". Olvidé mencionar que, para la 2º persona del singular, también usamos USTED (formal). VOS es empleado en un contexto coloquial.

En el plural, en cambio, solamente usamos USTEDES, tanto para trato formal como para informal. En este aspecto, el español hablado en América se asemeja al portugués europeo en el que, si no me equivoco, a partir de la disminución del uso de VÓS, VOCÊS es usado tanto en un contexto formal como informal, no es cierto??


----------



## pkogan

gato radioso said:


> Mas no Brasil o "você" é muito mais comum do que em Portugal, não é? Tenho entendido que no Brasil, entre amigos cercanos ou colegas no trabalho, a gente geralmente trata-se de "você".


Es importante recordar que en Brasil, en la 2º persona del singular, son empleados O SENHOR/ A SENHORA en situaciones muy formales. En Portugal estas formas de tratamiento son usadas o VOCÊ es la única posibilidad para referirse en el singular a una segunda persona en un contexto formal??


----------



## patriota

@pkogan  Existem os três níveis em Portugal. Veja esta resposta do @Carfer e a continuação mais abaixo (#111 e #122): Tratamentos em Portugal e Brasil: "você", "tu", "senhor(a)".


----------



## gato radioso

pkogan said:


> Es muy buena tu pregunta porque sí hay dualidad de_ "trato formal/trato informal_". Olvidé mencionar que, para la 2º persona del singular, también usamos USTED (formal). VOS es empleado en un contexto coloquial.
> 
> En el plural, en cambio, solamente usamos USTEDES, tanto para trato formal como para informal. En este aspecto, el español hablado en América se asemeja al portugués europeo en el que, si no me equivoco, a partir de la disminución del uso de VÓS, VOCÊS es usado tanto en un contexto formal como informal, no es cierto??



Ok, entonces las únicas diferencias Arg/Esp serían:
1. En plural informal, no se usa _"vosotros". "Ustedes"_ sirve para registro formal e informal indistintamente.
2. En singular informal, no se usa "tú" sino "vos". _"Usted"_ se usa como en España para el registro formal.


----------



## olivinha

bea92 said:


> Qual é a melhor opção de tradução para a seguinte frase?
> "Como vocês têm se adaptado ao trabalho remoto?"
> ¿Cómo se han adaptado ustedes al trabajo remoto?
> OU
> ¿Cómo os habéis adaptado vosotros al trabajo remoto?
> 
> OU AINDA omitindo os pronomes pessoais?:
> ¿Cómo se han adaptado al trabajo remoto?
> OU
> ¿Cómo os habéis adaptado al trabajo remoto?


_Ustedes_ e _vosotros _à parte, eu traduziria _como vocês têm se adaptado...?_ no presente,_ cómo se están adaptando...? _ ou _c_ó_mo os estáis adaptando...? ,_ e não no pasado.


----------



## pkogan

gato radioso said:


> Ok, entonces las únicas diferencias Arg/Esp serían:
> 1. En plural informal, no se usa _"vosotros". "Ustedes"_ sirve para registro formal e informal indistintamente.
> 2. En singular informal, no se usa "tú" sino "vos". _"Usted"_ se usa como en España para el registro formal.


Exactamente!


----------



## pkogan

patriota said:


> @pkogan  Existem os três níveis em Portugal. Veja esta resposta do @Carfer e a continuação mais abaixo (#111 e #122): Tratamentos em Portugal e Brasil: "você", "tu", "senhor(a)".


Muchas gracias Patriota!


----------



## DarkChild

gato radioso said:


> Te parecerá quizá absurdo que te pregunte esto pero siempre he tenido la duda. De hecho, no es tan raro encontrarte en España gente que venga de allá, pero no sé por qué enseguida adoptan la forma local (tu/usted/vosotros), parece que no les cuesta esfuerzo, y conjugan los verbos también igual que un hablante español.
> Porque también los verbos en la forma argentina son diferentes ¿no es cierto?. Curiosamente si veo una película o un programa de TV hechos allá, lógicamente los entiendo de forma automática, sin pensar, pero si me pides que conjugue un verbo o lo escriba, creo que no sería capaz de hacerlo bien.



Alli estan mas expuestos al "tu" que los demas paises al "vos". Las programas de TV, peliculas, canciones, etc. de otros paises y tambien los doblajes usan la forma "tu" asi que me parece que les resulta facil hablar de "tu".


----------

